# Portable table saw capable of 3/4" dados



## Blkhilconst (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, I was on site yesterday and h/o asked me to repair some old cabinets and doors. I had my saws set up, plus I had my dado blade kit in the truck. I never actually used that kit with my portable saw, the arbor size is good, but the bolt can only handle 1/2" of blades. It's an old Makita, but has served me well. I'm looking for a new portable saw that can handle at least 3/4" of blades. What have you guys come across that work. Thanks in advance...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Bosch 4100 will do 13/16 IIRC...or better yet, a Router.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

If you only do it on a rare occasion, just make two passes. Or, use a router. You can get undersized plywood bits too.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

use a router.


----------



## Blkhilconst (Jul 26, 2012)

I appreciate the idea of using a router, but its time for a new saw anyways. Just wanted more versatility with the new one. Plus a dado on a table saw is almost brainless compared to router and guide. Thanks for the input


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

TBFGhost said:


> Bosch 4100 will do 13/16 IIRC


This is correct. The smaller Bosch can only take 1/2". The Dewalt 744 will also do 13/16" but I think the little Dewalt 745 won't accept a dado set at all.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have stacked up 3/8" on a 745.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Dewalt 744 will. Not to mention it has the best fence available on a portable saw imho.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You know,....


That's what we need,,:blink:,,,a dedicated dado device. A "DDD" - They have hand held planers write?:blink:.....I say turn it into a horizontal router "so to speak" load the diamiter bit of the dado you need......clamp a rail on your material and your off and running,,,,,

Mind you they would have to lengthen the wings but it is definitely doable...:thumbsup:


That would make the task of running dado's so easy....:whistling








B,


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I've seen worm drives converted to run a dado blade. Wouldn't mind having one of those!


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I prefer my router on the track saw tracks. But I've had no problems in past days setting up a stacked dado blade on my Bosch saw.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Seriously.....

It's just a hand planner basically.....:blink: so instead of 2" wide knife it's 3/4 23/32.....whatever you need.....but you would be able to set the depth further than 1/8" ....maybe 1/2" .....

I dado on my 88d but its is a pita ...any table saw will be IMO ...fine for long runs but small CC dado ........

Sounds like something Festool should come out with....use it with that rail they have for the circular saw...:blink:


As far as The vertical router......ah......to much tear out IMO......I don't like the results . If you could adjust the field plate to the width of the the dado bit (the horizontal idea) you would get very little tear out...I think it would be a pretty clean cut......



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I love this idea.....:clap:


Sucks taking material to a machine to hog out a channel....


I prefer to take the machine to the material....



It's so simple....:blink: if I had a cnc machine and a wealth of programming education...and some engineers hanging around my shop with the a name like Stuart P. Rothchild.......I'd be on it like white on rice......:laughing:


I love manipulating wood but I think I have an obsession with machinery.... :laughing:


B,


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

You could do dados with a festool router attached to the track or with a ts55 

I wish the dw 745 could bigger dado sets


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Dewalt 745 (little saw) will only do barely up to 1/4".. basically 2 outside blades of a decent dado set.

If you have to just make multiple passes..

Since getting the 745 dewalt and ts 55 track saw i dont even own a large table saw.. so i have to use a router. I regularly use a 23/32 bit on my router.. but unlike a table saw you have to be very carefull of the router jumping and screwing up the piece.

Downside of a router is if you have multiple pieces it takes to long to set up the guides.

Of course unless you own a festool with guides...

I once had job that required hundreds of 1/4 dados. I borrowed a large table saw for that.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

A couple years ago I had a brand new Diablo stack spit a couple of teeth at me, one of which stayed in my neck for about 6 weeks. Since then I've converted to doing dadoes with a router.

It's stupid really as I suppose it could happen with any carbide blade but it deffo gave me the fear. Plus now I've got the Festool track set up it's just as quick to do it with the router.

Anyway, the Bosch 4100 is an awesome portable saw, but beware, it's a beast on the gravity rise stand.

I'd go for the little Dewalt for ultimate portability. The little Bosch looks good but somebody on here (Ghost I think) had a lot of problems with it


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

I had to put 3/4 dados in about 200' of Mahogany 2x4's for railings at one of our job sites. We have a dewalt table saw with the dial. The one without the stand. The arbor was just long enough to hold the blades. That table saw was crying I'm actually surprised that it still works after that job. The top rail had the dado to accept under rail lighting. The top rail is not installed in this pic.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

I break out my General International 50-90k for dados and other big projects.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> A couple years ago I had a brand new Diablo stack spit a couple of teeth at me, one of which stayed in my neck for about 6 weeks. Since then I've converted to doing dadoes with a router.
> 
> It's stupid really as I suppose it could happen with any carbide blade but it deffo gave me the fear. Plus now I've got the Festool track set up it's just as quick to do it with the router.
> 
> ...


I hate safety glasses but they are a must on a table saw. Carbides do fly off. A guy I know took one straight to the eye.

You are going to kill the saw if you don't make multiple passes. Take it easy for sure. 

I would vote no on the router also. To much opportunity to jack something up.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

I used a Ridgid portable for the 3/4" dados on a bunch of wine racks for a wine distributor. Worked fine.


----------

